
On iOS 14 Picking Up Features Android Had First - alwillis
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/06/25/wong-ios-14-android
======
untog
Not sure I agree with the conclusion here. If you're an Apple fan then you're
predisposed to see every new release as a groundbreaking collection of work by
people who love what they do.

To me both iOS and Android look pretty similar: they're both very mature OSes
and each new release has _maybe_ a couple of truly interesting features but is
mostly a lot of polish. And that's fine by me.

